# Body Type Diets: Science or Scam?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I see that you changed some things on your Burn the Fat website and you were talking about eating according to one’s body type. I purchased your Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle a while ago and I don’t recall anything about eating for body type.Are you now teaching what Dr. D’Adamo’s teaches in his [...]

*Read More...*


----------

